# BaY Area Nissan Meet - Fremont, CA (Freakmont)



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

I would like to invite all Nissans to a meet/BBQ in Fremont, CA
Altimas, Maximas, Sentra, 200SX, G20s, Z's .

I need some commitments for:
Food
Drinks
Utensils
Folding Table(s)
And whatever we haven't thought about. Maybe installs????

Does everybody know where of the location of park is?

Info:

Fremont Ca..

Central Park, Lake Elizabeth

Address is 1110 Stevenson Ave. In Fremont Ca

Time : 1pm - ??

If you need directions, go to www.mapquest.com put in the street address and city info and it will give a map of where the park is.

Hey Bay Area peeps, I live in Sacto, can you help me out by getting there early to get a spot? I would really appreciate it. 

Since I don't have access to the other forums like G20.net, maxima.org, please pass this info to other Nissan forums. Updates to follow. late.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

what day is this for??


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

kbrassfi said:


> *what day is this for?? *


Sat Feb 1st.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

*"Freakmont" meet....*

Is anybody interested in Nor Cal? Come on folks, I know you have "lives", this is chance to meet other Nissans and have some fun "talk shop talk".


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

coincides too closely to chinese new year for me, otherwise i'd go


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

goddamn, i hit up mapquest, and its a 1600 mile round trip!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

sr20 805 said:


> *goddamn, i hit up mapquest, and its a 1600 mile round trip!!! *


So Cal is a "little far away" for you to attend this meet.

But you are welcome to come. Send me a PM to confirm. late


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

please post this on the sr20de forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

REDSENTRASE-L said:


> *please post this on the sr20de forum. *


Did already.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sticky


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Ill bring the G20 out. Ill bring drinks


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im probably coming out also


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

*"Freakmont" update.....*

Weather looks nice for next saturday's meet, Partly Cloudy, no rain, 60 degress. 

Looking forward to the meet, make sure you invite other nissan peeps. Reminder: Bring your food items and other stuff you can remember. 

Bay area folks, I will be I little late, so try to secure a spot for us. Try to get the same spot where we had the last meet.

Again, I'm looking forward to this meet. I'm out, late.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Well I found out that I cant make it to the meet on the 1st. Unless there has been a large response on the altimas or max boards, maybe we could post pone the meet. I am not saying that just because I cannot attend, but from the lack of response it might not be a bad idea. A few of us on the G20 board were talking about meeting on the 15th. Well if you guys do meet have a good time.

Rob

91 SE-R
92 SE with DE swap (rip)
91 G20 

03 MAX(dad's car which I borrow on ocassion


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i'll try to come


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

NISMOrob said:


> *Well I found out that I cant make it to the meet on the 1st. Unless there has been a large response on the altimas or max boards, maybe we could post pone the meet. I am not saying that just because I cannot attend, but from the lack of response it might not be a bad idea. A few of us on the G20 board were talking about meeting on the 15th. Well if you guys do meet have a good time.
> 
> Rob
> 
> ...


Large response from Altmas and some from here, maybe next time "G". Take care. out


----------



## seneb (Aug 19, 2002)

i'll be there with my g20. hope we get a good showing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

*"Freakmont" weather update.....*

From the weather channel, AM clouds, PM sun, 10% of showers in the early morning. It's looking good. Meeting time 1-1:30pm. 

Any Sacramento peeps that would like to caravan to "Freakmont" can meet me at Power Inn Rd and Calvine Rd. at 11:45am at Del Taco resturant. 

Directions: take 99 south, get off at Calvine Rd. make a left turn, get in far right lane, go past the light which is Power Inn Road. You will see Del Taco, make a right into the parking lot and you should see a Red Sentra SE-R in the lot. That's me. I will be leaving at 11:45am ON THE DOT!!!! 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

welp looks like i cant make it now :/ my tranny just took a shit this morning after leaving work so im driving the Toyota Solara for abit hoping i'll the nissan back up next week


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll probably be there, unless my family has plans for Chinese New Year.


----------

